# name that movie



## namvet

ok. lets see if it fly's. post a photo from a movie scene and lets see if the member can guess the title' ill lead off with an easy one







the movie????


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Jaws.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy




----------



## namvet

bettie davis. i think


----------



## namvet




----------



## BasicGreatGuy

namvet said:


> bettie davis. i think



Yes. What movie is that from ?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

namvet said:


>



Road House


----------



## namvet




----------



## BasicGreatGuy

namvet said:


>



The Godfather


----------



## namvet

BasicGreatGuy said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> bettie davis. i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. What movie is that from ?
Click to expand...


not a clue


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

namvet said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> bettie davis. i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. What movie is that from ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a clue
Click to expand...


1934 - "Of Human Bondage."  Leslie Howard co-starred.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Fatality

namvet said:


>



clark gable 

run silent run deep?


----------



## Fatality




----------



## strollingbones

spencer tracy in the "mountain"?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


> spencer tracy in the "mountain"?



 Was Cathrine Hepburn swelling, inflamed?


----------



## necritan




----------



## JW Frogen

necritan said:


>




Yes, hello, how are you today? I will order two of those, and can I have a side order of Beyonce?

What toy is with that Happy Meal this week?


----------



## Setarcos

no cheating!


----------



## JW Frogen

Setarcos said:


> no cheating!



Is That A Won Ton You Are Sucking Or The Joy Luck Club?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


>




Penis, my old friend, it is either her vagina or these calloused old hands.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Can we quote a line from the movie? "I'm a plant" aren't men like you called fruits?


----------



## JW Frogen

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Can we quote a line from the movie? "I'm a plant" aren't men like you called fruits?




The Grapes of Wrath?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


>



 A little to the right.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Clue. A GREAT and under rated movie.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Spock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## namvet

Fatality said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clark gable
> 
> run silent run deep?
Click to expand...


right. co star Burt Lancaster


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

one of the funniest i ever watched


----------



## namvet




----------



## Cold Fusion38

Oh yeah do it baby yeah give it to me!!!


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


>



The Best years of our lives


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> one of the funniest i ever watched



Mr Blandings builds his dream house


----------



## namvet

nice catch on both


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


>


Peter Lorre in Fritz Lang's M

Great movie, disturbing subject.


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## hjmick

Nosmo King said:


>



_Treasure of the Sierra Madre_


----------



## editec

BasicGreatGuy said:


>


 
Based on her age and hairsyle in that image, I'll *guess*_Hell's House_


----------



## rdean

I prefer lines, like:

I'd kiss ya, but I just washed my hair.

I only wear this when I don't care how I look.

A:  My chicken is special, he can lay an egg.
B:  What's so special about that?
A:  Can you lay an egg?

It wasn't my fault mother, Leroy wouldn't give me my shoes.

Do you know that she did?


----------



## Setarcos

You can't fight in here, this is the war room!


----------



## hjmick

namvet said:


>



That guy played Dana Delaney's uncle in an episode of _China Beach_.


----------



## Againsheila

namvet said:


> one of the funniest i ever watched



Mr "something or other's" dream house.  I think it's Blanders, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Againsheila

rdean said:


> I prefer lines, like:
> 
> I'd kiss ya, but I just washed my hair.
> 
> I only wear this when I don't care how I look.
> 
> A:  My chicken is special, he can lay an egg.
> B:  What's so special about that?
> A:  Can you lay an egg?
> 
> It wasn't my fault mother, Leroy wouldn't give me my shoes.
> 
> Do you know that she did?



One of those was from Shirley Temple.


----------



## Againsheila

"I hate being right all the time"


----------



## namvet

hjmick said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy played Dana Delaney's uncle in an episode of _China Beach_.
Click to expand...


his name is Harold Russell and he received an academy award for this fim. While an Army instructor, and training with the U.S. 13th Airborne Division stateside in 1944, a defective fuse detonated an explosive he was handling while making a training film. As a result, he lost both hands and was given two hooks to serve as hands. After his recovery, and while attending Boston University as a full-time student, an Army film called Diary of a Sergeant about rehabilitating war veterans was made featuring Russell.

When film director William Wyler saw the film on Russell, he cast him in the film The Best Years of Our Lives with Fredric March and Dana Andrews and Myrna Loy. Russell played the role of Homer Parrish, a sailor who lost both hands during the War. I have this one in my DVD collection


----------



## hjmick

namvet said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy played Dana Delaney's uncle in an episode of _China Beach_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his name is Harold Russell and he received an academy award for this fim. While an Army instructor, and training with the U.S. 13th Airborne Division stateside in 1944, a defective fuse detonated an explosive he was handling while making a training film. As a result, he lost both hands and was given two hooks to serve as hands. After his recovery, and while attending Boston University as a full-time student, an Army film called Diary of a Sergeant about rehabilitating war veterans was made featuring Russell.
> 
> When film director William Wyler saw the film on Russell, he cast him in the film The Best Years of Our Lives with Fredric March and Dana Andrews and Myrna Loy. Russell played the role of Homer Parrish, a sailor who lost both hands during the War. I have this one in my DVD collection
Click to expand...


He also got a business degree from Boston University and became an strong advocate for the disabled. I just couldn't remember his name. Thanks.


----------



## namvet

Againsheila said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the funniest i ever watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr "something or other's" dream house.  I think it's Blanders, but I'm not sure.
Click to expand...


Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## Againsheila

namvet said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the funniest i ever watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr "something or other's" dream house.  I think it's Blanders, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House
Click to expand...


Thank you...loved it when they asked him if he wanted the joints "rabbitted" and he said "no" and they started tearing it all apart.  He just looked at his wife and said "No sounded cheaper".  lol


----------



## namvet

the cruel sea staring the late Jack Hawkins


----------



## namvet

Againsheila said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr "something or other's" dream house.  I think it's Blanders, but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you...loved it when they asked him if he wanted the joints "rabbitted" and he said "no" and they started tearing it all apart.  He just looked at his wife and said "No sounded cheaper".  lol
Click to expand...


the closing scene - saved by Wham !!!! 

[youtube]F7LRccNyT0k[/youtube]


----------



## rdean

Againsheila said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer lines, like:
> 
> I'd kiss ya, but I just washed my hair.
> 
> I only wear this when I don't care how I look.
> 
> A:  My chicken is special, he can lay an egg.
> B:  What's so special about that?
> A:  Can you lay an egg?
> 
> It wasn't my fault mother, Leroy wouldn't give me my shoes.
> 
> Do you know that she did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those was from Shirley Temple.
Click to expand...


Yes,
Bette Davis
Gloria Grahme
Shirley Temple
Patty McCormick
Linda Blair


----------



## namvet




----------



## hjmick

_The Thing from Another World_


----------



## namvet

to easy for you


----------



## hjmick

namvet said:


> to easy for you



A classic film. The remake is a classic in it's own right.


----------



## namvet

hjmick said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> to easy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic film. The remake is a classic in it's own right.
Click to expand...


I like the original better. James Arnes was some "thing"


----------



## hjmick

namvet said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> to easy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic film. The remake is a classic in it's own right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the original better. James Arnes was some "thing"
Click to expand...


If I had to choose one, I'd probably go with the original. I just hope I never have to choose.

Time out for trivia: Do you know who James Arness' brother is?


----------



## namvet

hjmick said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> A classic film. The remake is a classic in it's own right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original better. James Arnes was some "thing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had to choose one, I'd probably go with the original. I just hope I never have to choose.
> 
> Time out for trivia: Do you know who James Arness' brother is?
Click to expand...


peter graves


----------



## RadiomanATL

My favorite Cary Grant movie:


----------



## namvet

RadiomanATL said:


> My favorite Cary Grant movie:



father goose


----------



## Againsheila

RadiomanATL said:


> My favorite Cary Grant movie:



Father Goose


----------



## Againsheila

Againsheila said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Cary Grant movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Goose
Click to expand...


too late again...the story of my life


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

no one got the original "virgin spring" which was basterized into "last house on the left"  ya are mere amatuers


----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


> no one got the original "virgin spring" which was basterized into "last house on the left"  ya are mere amatuers



congrads bubba - you get the atta boy pin -satisfied ????


----------



## strollingbones

why dont you impress me...movie that the video clip is from is.......................


----------



## elvis

strollingbones said:


> why dont you impress me...movie that the video clip is from is.......................



Is that Queequeg?


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> why dont you impress me...movie that the video clip is from is.......................



Which clip?


----------



## necritan

namvet said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Cary Grant movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> father goose
Click to expand...


That is a great movie.


----------



## RadiomanATL

necritan said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Cary Grant movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> father goose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a great movie.
Click to expand...


Absolutely fantastic movie. Like I said, my favorite Cary Grant movie.


----------



## necritan

necritan said:


>



No one can name this one eh...????


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> father goose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely fantastic movie. Like I said, my favorite Cary Grant movie.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry.  did you say something about Cary Grant.  All I could see was the woman.


----------



## RadiomanATL

elvis3577 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely fantastic movie. Like I said, my favorite Cary Grant movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.  did you say something about Cary Grant.  All I could see was the woman.
Click to expand...


Leslie Caron:

Leslie Caron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely fantastic movie. Like I said, my favorite Cary Grant movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.  did you say something about Cary Grant.  All I could see was the woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leslie Caron:
> 
> Leslie Caron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


nice.


----------



## namvet

he was halarious in this one to


----------



## hjmick

_Operation Petticoat_


----------



## hjmick

strollingbones said:


>



_Freaks_ - 1932


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> spencer tracy in the "mountain"?


----------



## necritan

necritan said:


>



No one...????


I think maybe its "Babydoll"....or...."Lipservice".....


----------



## Nosmo King

hjmick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Treasure of the Sierra Madre_
Click to expand...

Gene Kelly (son of Pittsburgh, PA!) in Inherit the Wind.


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> he was halarious in this one to



Operation Pettycoat


----------



## Fatality

Nosmo King said:


>



Humphrey Bogart, Gloria Grahame

Lonely Place


----------



## Fatality




----------



## rdean

RadiomanATL said:


> My favorite Cary Grant movie:



You're right.  Archibald Leech was great in that movie.  Smart move changing his name to "Cary Grant".


----------



## namvet

Fatality said:


>



3:10 to Yuma


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


>




A Face in the Crowd


----------



## strollingbones

damn that was quick...let me dip back in the old b/ws


----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


> damn that was quick...let me dip back in the old b/ws



they ran it here on TV last night


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


>



not sure but ill take a guess at baby doll


----------



## strollingbones

yeppers its baby doll....

are you just a movie buff or what?


----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


> yeppers its baby doll....
> 
> are you just a movie buff or what?



I do like those old ones. more entertaining than the crap the make today


----------



## strollingbones

i watch all kinds of movies...old and new...but i do prefer the old b/ws i am a die hard davis fan....i will watch anything with her in it....and for some reason john travolta...i know i know....yes i watch that earth one too...damn that was bad....

i watch a lot of stuff cause i like the directors....and i like williams anything written by him....oooooooo i got one lol


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


>




I know the title but lets someone else play


----------



## strollingbones

hell you think these idiots know shit about anything ..... you really are new here, arent ya lol


----------



## strollingbones

except for fatality and jh lol shit i dont know who has posted on this thread....


----------



## namvet

strollingbones said:


> hell you think these idiots know shit about anything ..... you really are new here, arent ya lol



your movie is suddenly last summer. 

lighten up here will ya. the idea is to have some fun. no im not new here. stop being a pain


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>



long hot summer


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>




the maltese falcon (spell)


----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the maltese falcon (spell)
Click to expand...


You do like old movies!
(Yes the spelling is correct)


----------



## Ringel05

Namvet, here's one for ya:


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


> Namvet, here's one for ya:



ill take a shot at all about eve but not sure.


----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namvet, here's one for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take a shot at all about eve but not sure.
Click to expand...


On the money!
How about the third one I posted (in color)?  Any clue?


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namvet, here's one for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take a shot at all about eve but not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the money!
> How about the third one I posted (in color)?  Any clue?
Click to expand...


no clue on that one


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


>



Das Boot - Great movie!!!!


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Boot - Great movie!!!!
Click to expand...


best sub movie i think ever made. but to many versions of it. made in Germany. released here as "the boat". can't find that one. although I do have it on VHS


----------



## namvet




----------



## Luissa

Ringel05 said:


>



is Flight of the Intruder or something like that?


----------



## Luissa

namvet said:


>



up periscope?


----------



## Ringel05

Luissa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is Flight of the Intruder or something like that?
Click to expand...


Ice Pirates, a sci-fi comedy, complete with a dangerous Space Herpe.


----------



## Luissa

namvet said:


>



away all boats?

my mom made me watch old movies all the time.


----------



## namvet

Luissa said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up periscope?
Click to expand...


right


----------



## namvet

Luissa said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> away all boats?
> 
> my mom made me watch old movies all the time.
Click to expand...


right again. im trying to find this for my collection


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


>



In Cold Blood?


----------



## namvet

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Cold Blood?
Click to expand...


right. a real chiller


----------



## Fatality

namvet said:


>



seven days in may?

kirk douglas
burt lancaster


----------



## Fatality




----------



## namvet

classic


----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


> classic



20000 leagues (down under)


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20000 leagues (down under)
Click to expand...


my dad took me to see this when i was just a kid. i thought that sub was the coolest thing in the world


----------



## namvet

another verne classic


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


> another verne classic



Journey to the Center of the Earth.  One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


>



Blade Runner


----------



## Fatality

namvet said:


>



goodfellas


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Nosmo King

Ringel05 said:


>


Battleground.  "There is a boarding house far, far away!"


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>



from here to eternity


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>



captian blood


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>



outstanding flick. probably the best about the battle of the bulge till band of brothers came along.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>



nother good one. guns of navarone. saw it when it came out in 60 or 61


----------



## namvet

Ringel05 said:


>




A Walk in the Sun


----------



## namvet

historical mission


----------



## hjmick

namvet said:


> historical mission



_Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo_


----------



## Luissa

namvet said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> away all boats?
> 
> my mom made me watch old movies all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right again. im trying to find this for my collection
Click to expand...


have you tried amazon? they usually have the best prices also.


----------



## Fatality




----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## namvet

Luissa said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> away all boats?
> 
> my mom made me watch old movies all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right again. im trying to find this for my collection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you tried amazon? they usually have the best prices also.
Click to expand...


last time i checked all they had were some used VHS copies.


----------



## namvet

Fatality said:


>



Please Don't Eat the Daisies


----------



## namvet

tha malcontent said:


> peace...



ill say mean streets??? i think


----------



## namvet




----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


>



Godfather II


----------



## mal

namvet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say mean streets??? i think
Click to expand...


Amen... I LOVE that Movie...

I'm on a Theme right now... Be right back.



peace...


----------



## mal

Another Favorite...



peace...


----------



## namvet

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godfather II
Click to expand...


congrad. you get the bonus vid 

[youtube]VbQWO22pprk[/youtube]


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## namvet

tha malcontent said:


> Another Favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



its a very dark photo. but it looks like Harvey Keitel.  Bad Lieutenant????


----------



## mal

namvet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a very dark photo. but it looks like Harvey Keitel.  Bad Lieutenant????
Click to expand...


Yes... Fantastic Movie... Last Night I stayed with my Mom as she Died I Watched that again... Couldn't Sleep and it was on.

Won't ever Watch that the same way again.



peace...


----------



## namvet

tha malcontent said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a very dark photo. but it looks like Harvey Keitel.  Bad Lieutenant????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... Fantastic Movie... Last Night I stayed with my Mom as she Died I Watched that again... Couldn't Sleep and it was on.
> 
> Won't ever Watch that the same way again.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


my deepest heart felt condolences


----------



## mal

namvet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a very dark photo. but it looks like Harvey Keitel.  Bad Lieutenant????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... Fantastic Movie... Last Night I stayed with my Mom as she Died I Watched that again... Couldn't Sleep and it was on.
> 
> Won't ever Watch that the same way again.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my deepest heart felt condolences
Click to expand...


Thanks... It's on my Mind a lot... My Dad Past Unexpectedly First and the 1 Year is coming up on the 2nd of November... She Followed the Day after Thanksgiving after a LONG Battle with Illnesses... My Pa was 84 and Momma was 88... 

It's like Walking those days again as it Approaches.

Anyway...



peace...


----------



## Fatality




----------



## namvet

Fatality said:


>



sin city????


----------



## Fatality

namvet said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sin city????
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

^Watched it Fryday... Can't get it out of my Dome.



peace...


----------



## mal

What... in... the... FUCK is that?...

Seriously?...

Why in Shit's Sake would they do that?...

Tell me that's a Joke.



peace...


----------



## namvet

tha malcontent said:


> What... in... the... FUCK is that?...
> 
> Seriously?...
> 
> Why in Shit's Sake would they do that?...
> 
> Tell me that's a Joke.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



[youtube]tUuln7upVRs[/youtube]


----------



## mal

namvet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What... in... the... FUCK is that?...
> 
> Seriously?...
> 
> Why in Shit's Sake would they do that?...
> 
> Tell me that's a Joke.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]tUuln7upVRs[/youtube]
Click to expand...


That Mr. Mojo Risin in another NO Cop Flick?...

Christ on Cracker, he's Slippin'.



peace...


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## mal

namvet said:


>



My Cousin Vinny...



peace...


----------



## mal

Try to tell him Apart in Goodfellas to Casino... 



peace...


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


>



Deliverance


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## namvet

Nosmo King said:


>



harold and maudee


----------



## namvet

Nosmo King said:


>



that guy could play

[youtube]1tqxzWdKKu8[/youtube]


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Si modo

Ringel05 said:


>


The Italian Job (the remake)


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ringel05 said:


>




robin and marian, connery and audrey hepburn,

shitty movie.

and this is no challenge if you don't change the img name.


----------



## Ringel05

L.K.Eder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robin and marian, connery and audrey hepburn,
> 
> shitty movie.
> 
> and this is no challenge if you don't change the img name.
Click to expand...


Simple solution, don't read the img name.


----------



## mal

Si modo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italian Job (the remake)
Click to expand...


The Mini Commercial... 



peace...


----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


>



Anyone have a clue??
(Fair play hint: Don't peek at the img name).


----------



## Nosmo King




----------

